# EC/TDS/PPM Meter On Limited Budget



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 29, 2008)

This is a great little instruction set, includes lots of great background information as well on EC/TDS/PPM.  Includes the instructions and schematics for creating a cheap little unit and how to make calibration solution, sweet!

hxxp://www.octiva.net/projects/ppm/


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 29, 2008)

*here is a place to get both for about $50 they are both pretty good meters too, excellent prices*

hXXp://www.sciencecompany.com


----------



## RaoulDuke (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow! Good find Puffin, they have one TDS meter for $15! A lot better than any of the hydro stores I've looked at.  Pez, good find too.  Although it may be cheap, it doesn't look easy.


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 29, 2008)

RaoulDuke said:
			
		

> Pez, good find too. Although it may be cheap, it doesn't look easy.


 
Yeah, more of a real DYI'er type thing


----------



## LegendaryGT (Nov 30, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *here is a place to get both for about $50 they are both pretty good meters too, excellent prices*
> 
> hXXp://www.sciencecompany.com



Often, people enjoy their meters having probes so that they can just leave them in one of the containers to acquire highs and lows. But good find nonetheless.


----------



## icegrower (Dec 1, 2008)

what is the ppm of the tap water where you  reside


----------



## icegrower (Dec 1, 2008)

its around 220 here, is that good or bad


----------

